# Mounting hinges



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

This is actually part of another video I just made, but the part about mounting hinges seemed be of use to some people, so I thought I'd just fast forward the video to the good stuff 

https://youtu.be/ErUXZytr2Ps?t=110


----------

